# Please Help Animal Rescue Network!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,
As some of you know, I used to volunteer at a cat shelter called the Animal Rescue Network.

The shelter is a non-profit, no-kill organization, funded purely by donations and the shelter kept clean by volunteers.

Recently, the building that the shelter rented has become property of a new owner. That new owner decided that he would raise the rent by an additional 33%. As a 100% donation-based shelter, the shelter is no longer able to afford this rent.

They are currently looking for a new commercial space to rent, but in the meanwhile are looking for donations to help them in any way that they can.

It would mean a lot to me if some of you took the time to have a look at the shelter website, and perhaps donate a couple of dollars so that these cats don't end up on the streets.

It is also moving season here, which means many of the shelters do not have anymore spaces to open for these cats.

PLEASE HELP OUT IN ANY WAY POSSIBLE!

http://www.animalrescuenetwork.org/


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I would like a few of the reusable shopping bags I saw on the website... I have some money coming in I'd be happy to send you via Paypal and whatever's leftover after shipping goes to the shelter too ^_^ Would that be OK? I'd be able to send the money next week.

~Katie


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you both for helping!

Any amount of money would be greatly appreciated by the shelter.

They've been having trouble running the place for a few years now, but with the rent going up and all, I'm really not sure where the cats will end up


----------

